# 6 mo-old Anna, San Bernadino Cty Shelter



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

***
PERMISSION GIVEN TO CROSSPOST
I've seen a photo and the poor, wee thing looks starved.
Please network sweet Anna! She's only a 6 month old puppy! She is at Devore in San Bernardino County!
ANNA - ID#A535136 (available 8/11)

I am a female, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.
The shelter staff think I am about 6 months old.
I have been at the shelter since Aug 06, 2012.
For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 887-8055
Ask for information about animal ID number A535136
***


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you already sent her info to Burbank GSR, Westside GSR, and OC GSR? They are likely to be very interested in bailing this puppy, as the young ones are so adoptable!


----------

